# Coil pack recalls



## Sonatina

Hi all. Just attaching a thread from the Mk1 forum concerning this and talking to a Northwest clan Mk1 buddy on PM. Does anyone have any info if it's allround applicable (ie Mk2's etc). I'm sure many have had coil pack failures (I have):-

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=193537

:wink: Mark


----------



## DJE356

It's also for some MKII V6, just went from the Audi dealer near me and mine (11/2006) is not concerned by this recall.


----------



## peter-ss

I phoned Audi today, quoting the chassis number of my 2006 Mk2 V6, and was told that I'd have to take the car in for them to have a look at it.

I asked if they could tell me if they needed changing from the part numbers, but they said that the part number and condition of the coil packs is taken into account.

Mine are 022 905 100 S, so it looks like I'll have to book in when I can.


----------



## kerrgsxr1000

My 2.0 fsi 07 has done 2 and was told just replace them all its a fault with the coil sticks!


----------



## BLinky

old news, been happening to all petrol audis since 2003.


----------



## Sonatina

Just phoned this morning and mine warrants booking in as well. Booked in for Monday and they're ordering coil packs in in the meantime. 
What intrigues me is, without this forum and friends on here, how would i have known about this? :? Was somebody planning to ring me at some point from the stealers, or would i have had to wait till I was chugging around Cornwall on holiday with engine misfiring and engine light on the dash .... :x

:wink: Mark


----------



## TonyZed

Sonatina said:


> Just phoned this morning and mine warrants booking in as well. Booked in for Monday and they're ordering coil packs in in the meantime.
> What intrigues me is, without this forum and friends on here, how would i have known about this? :? Was somebody planning to ring me at some point from the stealers, or would i have had to wait till I was chugging around Cornwall on holiday with engine misfiring and engine light on the dash .... :x
> 
> :wink: Mark


No, no-one would call you. This is not a recall, whereby they contact all owners through DVLA. Normally this is what happens with anything safety related.

This is a "product enhancement." :lol: These are only carried out if it flags up at the dealer when you are in for a service or anything else. You can see from this thread what is happening on Golf GTIs, and anything else that uses this engine, quite a lot of cars.

My 2005 Golf GTI has just been done as it was in for an oil change service,  my 2008 TTS doesn't have the issue. It seems, with VW anyway, that the dodgy coilpacks were used until around mid 2007. Some dealers are more aware of this than others, and stocks are short, but there is no argument if you fall within the range, although i think it is tough if you have already changed your own. 

TonyZ


----------



## TT-driver

Got mine replaced today. Was at the dealership for another complaint. I raised the question if any other outstanding tasks were open: yes replace the coil packs. Car drives better now, especially at low revs. 

Still considering replacing the spark plugs too...


----------



## alexcy30

Does this mean I have to ask specifically if my coil packs need replacement when I contact my dealer?

I have a Sep 2008 TTS and I had problems with it lately. Car will shut down when I am idle and I put first gear (Automatic gearbox - so it can be D,S or pedals gear change) to move. This would happen randomly. I tried replicating the problem by taking the car to the exact spot that it did it before and repeating exactly what I did before (full stop,release break,and press gas) but it would refuse to replicate it.

It did it to me a few times and other symptoms are:
1) Sometimes when 1st gear is engaged but car is not moving the revs would come up up to 1,500-2,000 2-3 times and then go down again to 800.
2) When it changes gear, especially from 4th to 3rd and from 3rd to 2nd (either in auto mode or pedals) I feel a "hesitation", a knock in a way to the way it slows donw. So I can be pressing stop and car will change from 4-->3-->2-->1 and every time the change happens the car kicks a bit.

The audi garage found a problem with the presseure valve for the fuel system and changed it. It was a 5 min job since is located just under the engine cover. But since then (a few days ago) the car did the shut down problem and the "hesitation" problem two times.

Anybody can shed some light on this or had a similar issue? I am planning to take it again to the garage next week but I dont have my hopes up on them finding out what it is.

Thank you and sorry for the long post.

Alex


----------



## martinbanshee

Car was in today to get the gearbox, an airbag & an engine rattle checked. I was notified of the coil pack issue and they've replaced all six.
Car now booked in to get dual-mass flywheel replaced to cure rattle noises, luckily warranty will cover it. 

Car does seem to pull better in lower gears, but I've only driven it 5 miles since getting it back so we'll see if there's a real difference.


----------



## timbo3030

Got mine done last week while getting new tyres fitted. I had no idea, they (Hitchin Audi) mentioned there was a recall when I dropped the car off. Can't say I notice much of a difference either !


----------



## ChadW

Cannot believe this is still an issue with Audi's.

Thought it was just one dodgy batch that got distributed and used between 2001-2003.

My A3 had coil pack failure and believe me you will know it when it happens as the car just goes into 'safe' mode as such. Fortunately I was only 200 yards away from home at the time and was still under warranty with roadside so the Audi assist guy came out within 30 minutes and 5 mins later all done. Never thought about this on my old TTs as they were all registered 2003 onwards.


----------



## RobLE

Mine were done yesterday when it went in for its MOT.

Should I notice any difference?!


----------



## TT-driver

If you're lucky, you won't notice any difference. 
Lucky because yours were fine all along and no misfires, hence no fouled spark plugs etc.


----------



## VikingGinger

Please excuse my ignorance, I am currently looking to get a MK2 TT 2.0TFSI, now would it just be a matter of calling my main dealer to check if the parts need to be changed and if they do it would be done free of charge?

Many Thanks


----------



## mark2ikeda

Yes and give them the chassis no.


----------



## Dollar

VikingGinger said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, I am currently looking to get a MK2 TT 2.0TFSI, now would it just be a matter of calling my main dealer to check if the parts need to be changed and if they do it would be done free of charge?
> 
> Many Thanks


was thinking the same.. I will see the squeelers on the weekend to find out, but good to know before hand anything just in case they look at me puzzled..


----------



## crótach1

Is this recall only for v6 engines or are 2.0 tfsi affected as well?

Mine's 2009, no issues so far but I have an oil change due soon and would like to know if I should alert them to this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wlondoner

How do you know when you have a problem with the cool packs?
Is the car juddery? Can anyone explain?


----------



## binary01

My coil pack had issues on my A4 years back when they were getting recalled, I pulled out of the fuel station on to a highway and it felt like I was driving a milk float, engine warning lamp came on it sounded dull. I limped it back to the dealer.

For me I couldn't get above 40, had a nice bit of traffic behind. :-[


----------



## val13

alexcy30 said:


> Does this mean I have to ask specifically if my coil packs need replacement when I contact my dealer?
> 
> I have a Sep 2008 TTS and I had problems with it lately. Car will shut down when I am idle and I put first gear (Automatic gearbox - so it can be D,S or pedals gear change) to move. This would happen randomly. I tried replicating the problem by taking the car to the exact spot that it did it before and repeating exactly what I did before (full stop,release break,and press gas) but it would refuse to replicate it.
> 
> It did it to me a few times and other symptoms are:
> 1) Sometimes when 1st gear is engaged but car is not moving the revs would come up up to 1,500-2,000 2-3 times and then go down again to 800.
> 2) When it changes gear, especially from 4th to 3rd and from 3rd to 2nd (either in auto mode or pedals) I feel a "hesitation", a knock in a way to the way it slows donw. So I can be pressing stop and car will change from 4-->3-->2-->1 and every time the change happens the car kicks a bit.
> 
> The audi garage found a problem with the presseure valve for the fuel system and changed it. It was a 5 min job since is located just under the engine cover. But since then (a few days ago) the car did the shut down problem and the "hesitation" problem two times.
> 
> Anybody can shed some light on this or had a similar issue? I am planning to take it again to the garage next week but I dont have my hopes up on them finding out what it is.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the long post.
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex
,
I have the same issue with my 3.2 FSI (manual). I put in the 1st and by the time I press the accelerator to pull away the car engine shakes and drops rpm to the point where I have to rev it to keep it alive. Sometimes this works but most of the times it stalls or I shut it off myself as I can't stand it choking like that. I then leave it for 3-4 min, start the engine and the problem goes away. This happens randomly, about twice a month so I can't really identify a pattern. What I know, it would only happen after at least 30min of driving and at least 15min of that being slow moving traffic like 1st to 2nd gear, then stop and again in 1st and 2nd kind of driving (imagine you catch the red light 5 times scenario). So I emphasise, it only starts acting um in the 1st gear when I try to pull away and engine is warmed up. Never happened in 2nd hear so it seems to be a low rev issue? Never noticed strange behaviour at higher revs (or gears) and the engine is otherwise amazing.

If you (or anyone else) can let me know whether the culprit has been found in line with this symptoms that would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Val


----------



## C9KER

I have had a problem with my one it burnt out while driving I was very lucky the whole car did burnout... Should it have been recalled TT MK2 58

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maTT87

I recently bought an 07 TT TFSI. I saw the coil recall thread and thought id give Audi Lincoln a ring to see if it needed doing or if it has been done previously.

i quoted my chassis number and she told me that there was nothing on the system saying that it needed doing, she went off to speak to technical and cam back saying some 2007's do need doing & some don't so mine must be one that doesn't.

does that sound about right or have i been fobbed off, is it worth me ringing back with the coil pack number for a check?


----------



## TT-driver

Two years ago mine was done. Perhaps the 'recall' isn't active in the system anymore as all TT's must have had a service by now.


----------



## wellhouse

Interestingly I had the same conversation with Yeovil Audi about my 2007 tfsi according to them there are no outstanding recalls in fact there have never been any notifications or recalls on my car!


----------



## TT-driver

If I recall correctly the coil pack recall wasn't a recall as such. Any eligible Audi showing up in an Audi workshop would get them replaced straight away. But no letters were sent asking owners to bring their car in.


----------



## maTT87

wellhouse said:


> Interestingly I had the same conversation with Yeovil Audi about my 2007 tfsi according to them there are no outstanding recalls in fact there have never been any notifications or recalls on my car!


Ditto, exactly what I was told. Is it worth ringing back with coil pack no. to check if it's the affected one?


----------



## TT-driver

Column A mentions the type of plugs that do not require replacement as part of this recall. 
Column B holds the part number to be used to replace the coil packs with if yours aren't mentioned in column A.










The name of the recall in the Netherlands: 28E9. Not sure if this is world wide.

See also here:

http://12v.org/urs/28E9CoilReplacementCampaign.pdf


----------



## thepav

I have had coil packs fail on 2 of my 3 cars previous to getting my TT, although my TT is OK so far (2013 1.8TFSI). Both of these cars were fairly new, one at 1year/20000 and the other at 2 years/40000. They were not Audi's, one a Mondeo and the other an Astra (don't laugh). I think there is a bit of an issue with this technology, it is not quite up fit for service in our conditions. Hope Audi have solved it by now.


----------



## datamonkey

Think I may need my coil packs changed as I have an engine light along with sudden misfiring...?!

Are the NGK ones recommended?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231018056288? ... 1423.l2649

Also is it ok to get these from ebay you think or not worth the risk? This guy has 280,000 feedback...


----------



## primeta

Is this still being fixed FOC?

One coil failed on my 60 plate 1.8TFSI and Audi want to charge me £200 for diagnosing it and replacing one.


----------



## TimGTT

£200??? Cost me £90 to have 2 replaced at audi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimGTT

datamonkey said:


> Think I may need my coil packs changed as I have an engine light along with sudden misfiring...?!
> 
> Are the NGK ones recommended?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231018056288? ... 1423.l2649
> 
> Also is it ok to get these from ebay you think or not worth the risk? This guy has 280,000 feedback...


I had one of these that failed after a fortnight. I'd stick with oem audi ones, they aren't much more money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodybuzz

I just called my local Audi dealer and asked if my (new to me) 2003 3.2 TT had had the coil pack recall work done.
The answer was no so the car is now booked in to have them replaced and a "health check" next Wednesday all FOC.
They are even going to give the MAF a quick clean for good measure.

It may have helped that I have bought an A5 and SQ5 from them in the past 3 years though......


----------



## Essexaviator

My car is my 2008 I am having spark plugs fitted next week at six years as per manual and audi dealer says i don't need new coil pack on my car as no recall. Car is six years old and covered 30k
Steve


----------



## LLL

I've had a couple of misfire issues recently along with P0302 and P0303 engine codes. I had the spark plugs changed a few months ago and now I'm thinking I should get the coil packs replaced also.

Is it ok to replace just cylinder 2 & 3 coil packs given engine codes above or should I do all 4?

Can anyone let me know what the part number is so I can order and replace them myself?


----------



## cc381

Hi guys. First post 

Do post-facelift Mk2 cars still suffer from these coil pack failures? I was planning on buying a 2010/2011 TT in the next few weeks/months but I'm a bit worried about reliability after reading about this issue... Once the coil packs have been replaced does this solve the issue or has anyone had any further issues?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TimGTT

Yes they can do - I had 2 fail so had all 4 replaced. I wouldn't let it put you off getting one though, they're not that expensive (approx £50 each for genuine Audi ones I think) and any car you buy you run a risk of something going wrong. After replacing mine I had no further issues 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc381

Thanks for the reply TimGTT. Yes that's true, no car will trouble free forever! But I like to try to make sure that I know about any big issues before I buy! Really looking forward to picking up my TT 

What reg is yours? How long ago did you replace your coil packs? I guess if I bought a 2010/11, it'd be likely the previous owner will have had their coils changed already so I should be good to go?


----------



## TimGTT

Mine was a 2011 reg, now changed it for a tts but it was fine after I changed them.

I don't think it affects all cars so no guarantee it will have been done on a car you buy but then you may never have a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc381

Thanks for the info Tim. I'm jealous of the upgrade to a tts  Can anyone else confirm that they've had no issues with their coil packs after having them replaced? Thanks in advance again!


----------



## peter-ss

Mine have been fine but, having said that, they were also ok before being replaced.


----------



## TT-driver

cc381 said:


> Thanks for the info Tim. I'm jealous of the upgrade to a tts  Can anyone else confirm that they've had no issues with their coil packs after having them replaced? Thanks in advance again!


Mine still seem to work good enough, no error codes. They were changed FOC by Audi 4 years and 50k miles ago.

However my engine does stutter a bit when cold. Not sure if that's due to the coil packs. If they weren't so expensive I would change them once more.


----------



## cc381

Thanks for the feedback. That's encouraging. Just waiting for the right car to come along now


----------



## Templar

Can get these R8 coil packs good money if it helps anyone.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=974658

Jase.


----------



## migzy

mines a 2011 2 have failed so far, coil packs are £27 for nice bosch ones from eurocarparts, be careful with the release clip i busted mine off by mistake doh.

cheers

migzy


----------



## Howie65

Hi Templar 
I sent you a PM about R8 coil packs !
Cheers 
Howie


----------



## lordlee

Ours have just starting failing and were all original on our 07 roadster TFSI . Not too bad I didn't think.


----------



## poltergeist

New owner here - bought a 2011 2.0 TFSi S-Line in Met Grey. Only had it 2 weeks, but it's cost me putting things right that the previous owner couldn't be bothered to do.

Anyway, had the car remapped by DMS, and it went like a scorcheed cat. However, two days later, I was going down a dual carriageway, and just as it came on boost, there was a horrendous vibrating/lumpiness & a drop in power. Having just changed the plugs for Bosch parts (they were overdue also!), I guessed it may be a coil pack. The car felt fine at lower revs, and only when the engine was on load, did it throw a wobbly.

Found a not so local Eurocarparts that was open on a Sunday - four new Bosch parts in place and everything is good and dandy again - thank god!

Must admit - I love the car, even though after Pagid pads all round, change of brake fluid, DSG oil & filter, service, new throttle peddle (it threw up an EPC fault!) and 4 coil packs - it has blown a hole in my bank balance!


----------



## poltergeist

Should add that the Bosch coil packs came to £104inc with a Eurocarparts 25% discount code.


----------



## alistair.carr

Having had the juddery acceleration problem, i today got a flashing check engine light

Four new Bosch coil packs ordered £97.97 using 30% discount code from Euro CarParts

For a mechanical novice, and I mean novice as in never done an oil change.

How hard is it to change on a MK2 TFSI ? Is there someone in the Middlesbrough area who i could give beer/copious amounts of tea too to show me?


----------



## poltergeist

alistair.carr said:


> For a mechanical novice, and I mean novice as in never done an oil change.
> 
> How hard is it to change on a MK2 TFSI ? Is there someone in the Middlesbrough area who i could give beer/copious amounts of tea too to show me?


They really aren't at all difficult to change.

Pull the plastic engine cover off (4 push fit lugs) - you will then see the four packs. With a small screw driver, release the electrical connector catch on the left hand pack - gently tease it so it looks like the connector and coil pack are beginning to part, and do the same for the other three - working your way along. You may need a bigger screwdriver to lever the packs vertically upwards from the sparkplugs. While doing this, you can carefully fully disconnect & manoeuvre the connector loom out of the way, to give you the required clearance. It might all seem a bit tight, but don't worry. Once you have started, you will hopefully get a feel for what you need to do - nothing needs to be really forced out of the way. Once you have removed the coil packs, replace with the new ones, making sure the connector plug socket is correctly pointing towards the coil pack loom! Reverse the above process and the job should be a good'en!

Good luck - not that you'll need it!

Jerry


----------



## poltergeist

One thing I forgot to mention - there is a torx type bolt that holds the loom assembly in place. Unfortunately, I can't remember what size socket it is, but it is plain to see, silver in colour and in or around the centre of the coil packs.


----------



## Naveens85

Good morning gents (2am laying thinking about my car problems)

I haven't posted much in this forum since buying the car but it seems to be my go to place for any issues.

I've also developed a chugging type experience with my car and it's really winding me up.

So, my daily commute is 1.5 miles to work and 1.5 miles back... At first I used to think that the commute might do damage to the engine as it doesn't get to warm up. I do not hammer it to work, hears change before 2k revs. 
Anyway, on s longer drive today, the car started to lose power, the exhaust was popping and spluttering more than it ever has done since I've owned it and it just feel lumpy through the revs. 
A huge stink of petrol and the engine light, along with EPC decided to provide the disco lights for the cluster. 
A few people and YouTube have made me think it's a cool pack I need. And from what I've read above, I think I could probably change it myself. I don't really like to get my hands dirty but I'll do it if needs be.

It's a 2.0 TFSI, but the previous owner has tuned with map to run 300bhp.

Is this a job worth doing myself? The parts look to be relatively cheap but from looking online (TTShop in Bedford) the cost of replacing is around £100 ish I think.

Any advice from any guys here is more than welcome.

Heeellllllpppppp


----------



## Aquanaut

18 months ago I bought my first TT roadster on a 60 (2011) plate from Audi in Halesown.
Within 5 weeks I had two coil failures about 2 weeks apart. Fortunately Audi had given me breakdown package with the RAC, both times a Audi tech vehicle turned up and swapped them out within an hour of calling, had no more problems and traded the car against a newer TTS a few weeks ago.
I only mention this as a lot of posts seems to indicate this problem was only on cars up till about 2007 !!


----------



## CurryMan

Coil Pack 1 failed on mine a few weeks back with the usual symptoms of intermittent juddery acceleration / de-acceleration and the Engine Warning light flashing.

Changed out all the coils to R8 ones from Awesome Gti as people say these last longer than OEM: https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... -vehicles/

All fine so far and sorted my issue once fitted. I could tell my Coil Packs must have been changed before because the 2 screws that hold the loom down were missing. I bought these screws from Audi as it makes the loom slightly more secure. If anyone else's are missing and want to fit them they're under part number: N 10464802 and only 22p each!

Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If there's a risk of the screws backing out, you might want to install them with a little of the blue 242 Loctite on the threads.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just a heads up.. bought my audi 2007 2.0 tfsi like 3 weeks ago and saw this thread, called up audi uk to check for any recalls and they said there wearnt any for my car (vin number check) they did say that others in the 2007 range had recalls but it goes in batches and my batch was fine apparently


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Coil packs were never a recall, they were product enhancements. Recalls are only for safety-related problems.
Did you actually state coil pack replacement or just recalls
Perhaps there are no recalls for your model.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ash-TT

I've had this problem with a mk6 golf GTD pd 170 and the glow plugs seized so I traded it in for a Audi TT black edition. Really love it but after 18 months ownership the same thing has happened. Glow plug lights have come on. 
But when I brought the TT the first thing I did was change the glow plugs to prevent this. 
Sadly it's not worked and the dpf has gone, I've had it mapped and removed the dpf and it was fine but I got the occasional dip in response and power and now the glow plugs light has come on. 
Hopefully changing the plugs will resolve it but I doubt it from previous experience.

Any other ideas to solve this ?

I have gone from doing 25k miles per year to around 6k but as above coil pack light has come on ?


----------

